# can massage cause diarrhea



## lightheart

A friend of mine has a massage today, they told her to drink extra water to flush the toxins that the massage therapist loosened up. 9 IS this typical advise)

A friend has loose stools, could it be from the massage?

The massage was for a pulled muscle in the back, seeing a chiropractor alone.


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom

The two are very unlikely, nearly impossible to be directly related. I've had deep abdominal work done many, many times, and performed it frequently as well. The 'worst' that has happened was the escaping a of a bit of gas.

I've actually thought about this a few times, and flipped thru my pathology and physiology books {yeah I'm a big enough massage nerd I keep them close at hand in my room} The only thing I can come up with between those and personal experience/lecture notes is that deep abdominal work can release blockages in the stomach and intestines. So if she had liquid stool 'backed up' in her intestines, or was on medication that could cause same {regularly taking tylenol can do that in as little as 3 days of every 6 hour doses} then the abdominal work could have release the last bit of solid stool in her system, thereby 'making a path for' the liquid, as it were.

Barring medication combined with deep work however, I don't see how it could be possible. I'll post it to my peer board to be sure and let you know what the consensus is there [some of the people have been therapists for decades over there]


----------



## Tennis pro

[SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][/SPOILER]
I had a massage yesterday for 1hr deep tissue and less than an hour later I was peeing out of butt. I have pooped 5x since then all diarehea, less than 24hrs after massage. Hoping I go back to normal soon.


----------



## Kerrance

I had a massage today for tension in back & shoulders after returning to work last week from a recent hysterectomy.

The massage was very gentle (45mins) & I felt great afterwards. An hour later I had stomach cramps resulting in violent diarrhoea. Its liquid come out very rapidly. I've been 5 times in 2 hrs and I'm now laying in bed with a hot water bottle to ease the bloated belly & cramps.

I rang the masseuse who had never heard of such a reaction & was very sympathetic. My muscles were really knotted (prob built up for years) and with recent op & health, could it be my body getting rid of A LOT of toxins?


----------



## metoo7

Had a Javanese deep tissue massage today. Clicked my spine-every vertebra. Half a hour later started getting windy and profuse watery diarrhoea since. Think there is a link. Read Murakami's Kafka on the shore and in story there is an old man that develops special gift to align peoples' backs. He warns patients that it might open their bowels and in the fictional story it did. Maybe the Japanese knows something we don't.


----------



## Daniel Jones

I have just finished my second thai massage about 45 mins after, I needed the toilet, the smell was foul, maybe I had a blockage, but it was much more like I just had a colonic, there has got to be a link between the massage and opening of bowls.


----------



## KittyJane

Thankyouvery everyone, I am glad I am not alone. I have just come from a deep tissue massage with a really strong masseur. At some point I did feel by bowel loosen and by the end I nearly ran off the massage bed and nearly passed out in the bathroom with diarrhoea. As someone said more like a colonic clean out. No more deep tissue for me for a while b Hope you all recovered ok.


----------

